# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Büyük Sürgün Anılıyor!

## bozok

*Büyük Sürgün Anılıyor!*



*Kırım Tatarları büyük sürgünü anıyor...*

Kırım Tatarları, büyük sürgünün yıldönümünde Ankara’da bir araya geldiler, sürgün günlerini andılar. 

Ukrayna’nın Ankara büyükelçisi Sergiy Korsunsky, “Kırım Tatarlarının 1944′te maruz kaldıkları büyük sürgünde çok büyük zarar gördüğünü” söyledi. 

Korsunsky, Stalin döneminde Kırım Tatarlarının maruz kaldıkları sürgünün 66. 
yıldönümü ve anma etkinliğinde, Türkiye’de bulunan Kırım Tatar toplumu ve dernek temsilcileriyle büyükelçilik binasında bir araya geldi. Kırım Türkleri Kültür ve Yardımlaşma Derneği Genel Başkanı Ahmet İhsan Kırımlı, Kırım Gelişim Vakfı Başkanı ümit Silit ve Kırım Tatarları toplumu temsilcilerinin katıldığı anma etkinliğinde konuşan Korsunsky, vatana dönüşle birlikte yaraları sarmaya çalıştıklarını, henüz bütün problemlerin halledilmediğini ancak yeniden yerleşme sürecinde ilerleme kaydedildiğini anlattı. Kırım Tatarlarının Türkiye ile Ukrayna arasında ilişkileri kuvvetlendiren bir köprü olduğunu kaydeden Korsunsky, birkaç gün önce Kırım hükümetinden, Sinop’tan Antalya’ya, Türkiye ile Kırım arasında işbirliğinin geliştirilmesi ve dostluk ilişkilerinin kurulması konusunda mektup aldığını aktardı. 

Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakanının bu yıl içinde Ukrayna’yı ziyaret etmesinin planlandığını belirten Korsunsky, bu ziyaretler sırasında iki ülke arasında vizelerin kaldırılması, Akmescit’e Türkiye başkonsolosluğunun açılması ve diğer işbirliği anlaşmalarının imzalanmasını beklediklerini kaydetti. 

Kırım Tatar toplumu temsilcileri, Korsunsky’ye, büyük sürgünün 66. yıldönümünde düzenlediği anma etkinliği ve Kırım Tatarlarının problemlerine gösterdiği hassasiyet için teşekkürlerini iletti. 

*KIRIM TATARLARININ TOPLU SüRGüNü* 
Eski Sovyetler Birliği lideri Yosif Stalin, İkinci Dünya Savaşı’nda Nazi 
Almanya’sıyla işbirliği yaptıkları gerekçesiyle Kırım Tatarlarının sürülmesi emrini 
vermiş ve 18 Mayıs 1944′de, bir gece içinde 180 bin kişilik Kırım Tatarları Orta 
Asya ve Sibirya’ya sürülmüştü. üeşitli kaynaklara göre, 1944 yılında yapılan sürgün sırasında Tatarların yarısına yakını hayatını kaybetmişti. Sovyetler Birliği’nin yıkılmasıyla evlerine dönmeye başlayan Kırımlılar’ın sayısı 260 bine ulaşırken, bu nüfusun önemli bir kısmı bu defa da vatandaşlık, işsizlik ve evsizlik gibi çeşitli problemlerle karşılaşıyor. Kırım Tatarlarının 150 bin kadarı ise, maddi imkansızlık ve yasal engeller gibi nedenlerle Orta Asya’da kaldı. 


27.05.2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------

